# DS #4636: Glory of Heracles (USA)



## Chanser (Jan 22, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5897^^


----------



## Codc (Jan 22, 2010)

Gotta love the NFO


----------



## Chanser (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## rakker (Jan 22, 2010)

yes it's out


----------



## kodoku (Jan 22, 2010)

"We missed this first time cause it looked like shovelware"

Funny.


----------



## Sjaz (Jan 22, 2010)

Rofl @ NFO.

OT: Yeah finally, been waiting some time for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks!


EDIT, not on any of my sources yet. Well, I guess I have to wait then ^.^


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 22, 2010)

Speak of the devil, I just woke up and find this. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> and no one else picked it up in the meantime?  Shameful.


They were all afraid you would ninja-dump it first.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 22, 2010)

inb4 server crash.


----------



## Chanser (Jan 22, 2010)

3 mins to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love collecting RPG's, which I'll never play.


----------



## portezbie (Jan 22, 2010)

hmmm this sounded like junk to me, but the gameplay footage actually looks decent, will try it out.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking forward to trying this one out


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 22, 2010)

BiT.SLEDGE said:
			
		

> inb4 server crash.


Server crashes are a thing of the past.  We didn't go down when Spirit Tracks was released so there's no reason this game will cause a crash.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 22, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> 3 mins to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my hobby too.


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah it's out! Download is almost done, and the NFO..


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 22, 2010)

hope the encounter rate is 'normal'


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 22, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I still haven't started playing Nostalgia.


----------



## krartan (Jan 22, 2010)

I've still got Sands of Destruction to play, won't be too hard waiting another few hours or a day.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 22, 2010)

hmm This game any good? lemme know =]


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 22, 2010)

Needs to be undubbed?


----------



## Cygen (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope this game is Longer than Sands of Destruction and not played through in like 1 Day without sleep. (and i am more of a lazy gamer that is exploring the maps for fun XD)


----------



## nstyle007 (Jan 22, 2010)

How do you download it ?


----------



## jerbz (Jan 22, 2010)

nstyle007 said:
			
		

> How do you download it ?



you dont here.
and its not a good idea to ask.


but back on topic.
searching for it now!


----------



## ninchya (Jan 22, 2010)

lol 170 users are reading this topic!!!!!!! lol i wonder if this game is even good


----------



## xshinox (Jan 22, 2010)

cool its out. wonder if its good though? i could probably try it out to keep me busy until no more heroes 2 comes out next week


----------



## vehiron (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like a awesome game xD
To bad i can't find the download -.-, or at least don't know how xD,, yesh i know im noob at this sort of things -.-
Well i guess I'll wait a few days =)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree completely with the nfo, its not like people were joygasming over this game till a few days ago


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

nstyle007 said:
			
		

> *snip*





Spoiler



















































Visit the GBAtemp home page and the download link appears once you click the bottom row of pixels in order.


----------



## Takanato (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG IT IS FINALLY HERE JUST A LIL DAYS AFTER I COMPLETED SOD OMG OMG OMG JABBA LETS DO A RACE TO SEE WHO'll FINISH FIRST xD


----------



## vehiron (Jan 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> nstyle007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl i'm so dumb that i can't even find it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

vehiron said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't find the post or the home page? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The post was removed. Luckily, I snipped it before posting.


----------



## smashbro (Jan 22, 2010)

lol i can't wait to buy this game. No one seems to have it around here. >.< DAMN THEM lol.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 22, 2010)

heck yes i found it.
and i used a method i normally wouldnt have for these types of things.

sweeeet and it finished while typing this.
GAME ON


edit:anyone know of any AP in this game?


----------



## Chanser (Jan 22, 2010)

Played an hour of this, pretty good so far and it works fine on my CycloDS Evolution.


----------



## ArKRaveN (Jan 22, 2010)

can't get the game just yet


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm guessing no AP. It's not a big Nintendo release, so odds are they won't go all out on making it pirate resistant. I'll download it and test it on a R4 original firmware and YSMenu firmware soon.

The Japanese version was pretty good.


----------



## smash066 (Jan 22, 2010)

genial juego


----------



## smashbro (Jan 22, 2010)

how big is this game? as in file size

Edit: Lol sorry. Bad question i just saw it. >.


----------



## valyr (Jan 22, 2010)

works on dstt 1.17a12 will test on ezv rc09 later
@ smashbro 128MB


----------



## smashbro (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks val i was just about to ask about dstt


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

smashbro said:
			
		

> how big is this game? as in file size


First post says archive size is 1024 megabits.

And yes, I noticed your edit


----------



## kentasama (Jan 22, 2010)

just finished downloading...
seams to work fine on my acekard 2i (with akio)

looks pretty cool so far


----------



## smashbro (Jan 22, 2010)

lol i can't believe i found it. *adds notch to belt*


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 22, 2010)

Really now?  No anti-piracy at all?

I figured this _was_ a big Nintendo release because apparently they bribed GameTrailers to boost their review score.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone noticed how the sword of the guy sticks out into the white of the NDS banner on the cover?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Anyone noticed how the sword of the guy sticks out into the white of the NDS banner on the cover?


Yep, he's breaking out of the game!


----------



## Cannonman (Jan 22, 2010)

Can someone tell me where to find it please or pm me the homepage thanks


----------



## ChavaStyle (Jan 22, 2010)

Visit the GBAtemp home page and the download link appears once you click the bottom row of pixels in order.
[/quote]

What bottom row of pixels you mean?
I really want to play this game, but I don't see where can I download it
if you cuuld be more specific I'll really appreciate it

P.D. sorry for my english XD


----------



## Cannonman (Jan 22, 2010)

ChavaStyle pm me for the link


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cannonman said:
			
		

> *snip*
> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> ...


:doublefacepalm:


----------



## Blazekid3 (Jan 22, 2010)

i downloaded the game it is awesome


----------



## Cannonman (Jan 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Cannonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the link for anyone who needs it and whats with the *snip*


----------



## Dark_linis (Jan 22, 2010)

Cannonman said:
			
		

> sillysillysilly


Goodbye my friend. 

Anyway, hows the encounter rate? Random battles are the only reason why I cant really get excited for this or Sands.


----------



## anaxs (Jan 22, 2010)

awwshum...ive been waiting for this for a pretty long time..one of the games i was really looking forward to playing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cannonman said:
			
		

> *MEGAsnip*


Do you realise how badly you fail? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Press Forum Rules at the top of the board.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

Cannonman said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he just wanna say that you are neither allowed to ask for roms nor for downloadlinks or sides


----------



## Cannonman (Jan 22, 2010)

oh my bad sorry gbatemp


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 22, 2010)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> he just wanna say that you are neither allowed to ask for roms nor for downloadlinks or sides


Took him long enough to get it though


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

no prob, just don't do it again:.

btw, google is your friend, why asking and making things complicated


----------



## Elritha (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks interesting. Never heard of this game until now. Would love to hear more opinions on gameplay, storyline and such.


----------



## 5% (Jan 22, 2010)

been waiting for this one. lets see how it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though i won't be playing it for a while. i started spirit tracks, dragon quest v, phoenix wright ace attorney & haven't beaten any yet..wouldn't be a good idea to start on another that i won't finish. too many choices at hand isn't always the best hhaaa

is there voice acting?


----------



## ArKRaveN (Jan 22, 2010)

I recomend u use google with something like "4668 - glory of heracles (u)", maybe you'll find some info :B


----------



## vhunter (Jan 22, 2010)

whats with the rom asking, they repeat it on this site over 9000 times,
Heard it has some bad reviews but thats what "they" think.


----------



## ArKRaveN (Jan 22, 2010)

its over nine thousand.
when you ran out of RPG, you can settle for almost anything appealing


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 22, 2010)

Love the blame passing in the info...

It is shameful if the others are slow to rip it, but _not _shameful if they are slow to rip it.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 22, 2010)

Not a bad game


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 22, 2010)

You know what's very funny!?
I was talking about this not being uploaded for 3 days now on the shoutbox the other day. Well I guess somebody here is part if XPA because now it has been uploaded.
YAY NO AP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Going to get this nows! Review in awhile.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Great interface, and I like some of the neat ideas they've tried to incorporate into the gameplay. But man, they really inundate you in tutorial stuff, and those micro-games seem a little too simplistic. It has a certain something, though. The writing, so far, is definitely more interesting to me than SoD.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 22, 2010)

Played it! It's definitely a Nintendo title. Maybe not the top one, but everything's there in terms of polish. Very good tutorial to meet a new player. And it's definitely an attractive game, especially the environments, the character sprites are not that good, but better than in the recent Sands of Destruction. Also, a full-touch control scheme is very well suited for the game of this type. I also like the difficulty so far, feels just all right to me. A lot of random encounters, though, and no voiceover. I do understand it's a DS game, but after Sands of Destruction. Overall, you should try it. It's not perfect, but really good. A Nintendo thing. 'Nuff said


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 22, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> But man, they really inundate you in tutorial stuff



My thoughts exactly, the tutorial section in the beginning of the game certainly goes on a bit, i'm liking what i've played of it so far, it's showing potential


----------



## regnad (Jan 22, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Also, a full-touch control scheme is very well suited for the game of this type. I also like the difficulty so far, feels just all right to me. A lot of random encounters, though, and no voiceover.



As in no + controls? Booo! 

Lots of random encounters? Booo!

No embarrassing voiceover? Yay!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> ibis_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are D-Pad/face button controls, actually. Last time I checked, the random encounters weren't that bad either.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm actually surprised that people thought this was shovelware! Ah well, downloading the game right now, and I hope to see a good game out of this.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's a good point i forgot to mention, you can control the movement of the characters with the stylus or D-pad


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nintendo checked they can`t fight piracy


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 22, 2010)

look like the
tutorials  are stylus  only
but 
you CAN play with D-pad


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 22, 2010)

woah those battles look a lot like golden sun ones


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2010)

I really hope this game is awesome, just don't want this one to fall into the piles  of unfinished RPG's I have on my flash cards >.


----------



## Shotokage (Jan 22, 2010)

Games out, who ever needs the link pm me!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2010)

Shotokage said:
			
		

> Games out, who ever needs the link pm me!!


I am pretty sure this post is against the rules


----------



## Shotokage (Jan 22, 2010)

Its allowed i think, cus im not saying its dump, nor any site link XD, im just saying its out XD.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Shotokage said:
			
		

> Its allowed i think, cus im not saying its dump, nor any site link XD, im just saying its out XD.


I think I misunderstood your post then, because it kinda looks like your offering the rom
I think I might be wrong on that then


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 23, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Shotokage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baww baww.

Anyways, the game's black screening after the first couple of logos on M3i Zero w/ Sakura v1.42 firmware, white screening on Acekard2i w/ AKAIO v1.5, and so far works on the R4i of all things, so you can watch their little Japanimation.  Frankly I can decide between Steve Reeves or Alan Steele as Hercules.  Either way I hope the men's skirts aren't too short in this game.  Unless you like that sort of thing.  

Don't worry, the sprites are supposed to look like that, according to NP, so it isn't a bug.  I think.  

"I'M SO SLEEPY I CAN BARELY KEEP AWAKE!"


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 23, 2010)

Time to play this when I finish with that bastard of a game... >_>


----------



## Shotokage (Jan 23, 2010)

Im actually saying that, but not using the words, to not comprimise myself to a ban XDXD


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 23, 2010)

Shotokage said:
			
		

> Its allowed i think, cus im not saying its dump, nor any site link XD, im just saying its out XD.


You don't need to say it's been dumped. That part is obvious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm wondering if I should wait until tomorrow to get this game or just start it now. I haven't bought a DS game in a couple months, so I figure I should at least help out the RPG scene.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 23, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so its a no go on sakura?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Shotokage said:
			
		

> Im actually saying that, but not using the words, to not comprimise myself to a ban XDXD


----------



## Shotokage (Jan 23, 2010)

works perfectly on TTDS


----------



## Law (Jan 23, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Shotokage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already did


----------



## Shotokage (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahhh dont report me plz plz XDXD, im not using any compromising words XDXD


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 23, 2010)

Shotokage said:
			
		

> Ahhh dont report me plz plz XDXD, im not using any compromising words XDXD


It's too late. YOU IS BANNED.


EDIT: This game looks so cool.


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL! I'm in a roll: First my boss move all the job for this weekend till tuesday -'cause is a long weekend over here-, then the traffic was smooth -15 minutes from the office to my house-, the shower is fixed; so i decided try my luck an yes IS OUT!!!!!

Tomorrow shall be like that saturday when i start to play Chrono Trigger on the SNES. I love the oldfashioned RPG.

P.S: Thanks XPA!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

Posting a link to a illegal download of this game = no
Offering a link to a illegal download of this game = no
Requesting a link to a illegal download of this game = no
Requesting people pm you link to a illegal download of this game = no

I am very strict on this, do any of this and say goodbye to the forum for a week.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Posting a link to a illegal download of this game = no
> Offering a link to a illegal download of this game = no
> Requesting a link to a illegal download of this game = no
> Requesting people pm you link to a illegal download of this game = no
> ...


Sorry I didn't report it as quickly as I normally do...I wasn't quite sure what he was saying to be honest with you
But either way, moving on


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a good kitty.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^-^ Thank you, lol


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 23, 2010)

light yagami is displeased his likeness was used


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

I have tested this game
Alright list of working
M3 Sakura: Works, just don't turn on RTS or Soft-Reset, you get 2 black screens
M3 Touchpad: Same as Sakura
iTouchDS: Works, Just the same as Sakura
M3 Lite: Testing in a little bit


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jan 23, 2010)

[Nintendo Ds] Glory of Heracles [Opening/Gameplay]


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 23, 2010)

Stop acting like an emo baby.  

M3 Sakura - works
Acekard AKAIO - white screen
R4i - works

Steve Reeves/Alan Steele, "I'M SO SLEEPY I CAN BARELY KEEP AWAKE."  

I just hope the Isle of Lesbos is in this game.


----------



## Chaotik (Jan 23, 2010)

SO ... many ... temporary ... characters ... YUM!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 23, 2010)

It works on a SuperCard DS One v.3. I'm not sure if it counts because I'm using Bliss' Triple Loader, but it doesn't load on either YSMenu or the DSTT menu.

EDIT: DSTT and YSMenu (for anyone outside Japan) both have the latest firmware.


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

If you're looking for the ROM go here!!

EDIT: Actually I'm getting this as we speak!! Not telling though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Last update
Does not work no matter what I do on M3 Lite
2 Black screens


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

If you idiot n00bs want the rom, use *GOOGLE.*


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 23, 2010)

'Tis is a Nintendo release, I figured it'd need some kind of firmware update/AP crack to work.

Unless it's Fossil Fighters, then that crap can just be flung against the wall to see if it sticks


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, the tutorial in this is..hefty, to say the least.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2010)

Played it past what I did in the Japanese version, so I'm about an hour and a half in. Some impressions...

- Really nice graphics. The 3-D is really polished and top-notch, and the character models are really cool. Nice job!
- Battle system isn't anything really revolutionary. Standard turn based RPG with some very light strategy elements (such as moving between the front and backlines). There's a lot of magic and moves, though. The touch-based microgames for magic can get a little tedious after time, but aren't really too annoying.
- Storyline is pretty decent. You're essentially the Greek hero Heracles, the son of Zeus, who somehow lost is memory. You join up a band of immortals you meet along the way, all who are cursed with immortality for unknown reasons. Humor is pretty decent and lighthearted, and it's better than your typical JRPG storyline.
- Oh yeah, and the tutorials can be annoying. I mean, not like Knights in a Nightmare annoying, but a lot of them are pointless. I'm not brain dead, I know how to navigate a menu.

Also, probably said before, but works on a R4 with v1.18 firmware.

I think it's pretty good. Once I get around to my Sands of Destruction write-up, this will be next.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice game, I like the auto function in combat so your party members can fight for themselves, less button mashing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nice RPG in Ancient Greece, praying at Statues/Shrines is a neat idea for extra skills.
Also nice to start off a game with a full party (5) rather than by your lonesome.
Front/Back row dynamic, armours can have effects like counter, recover some MP/HP, etc

Works perfectly on CycloDS FW1.56 for 1st 2 hours of play
Also interesting system of making better weapons from base ingredients you pick up from enemy drops and chests, and polishing rusty weapons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All in all looks like an interesting and in-depth RPG


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Jan 23, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Stop acting like an emo baby.
> 
> M3 Sakura - works
> *Acekard AKAIO - white screen*
> ...



Man, i was hoping to play this on Monday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess that won't be happening... for now at least


----------



## timmyisme22 (Jan 23, 2010)

It's the first release of the series outside of Japan so they probably just want to get as many people playing it in order to increase buys on a next release.  Word of mouth works wonders on initial releases.


Can't wait to play it ^^


----------



## Depravo (Jan 23, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be working for me so far. Does the white screen appear later in the game or something?

Acekard 2i/AKAIO 1.5.1


----------



## janouis (Jan 23, 2010)

works great on acekard 2i with akaio 1.5.1...


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 23, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> hope the encounter rate is 'normal'



hope not, i like having huge encounter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes training a breeze


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I am finally starting to play it and first impression, loves the graphic, normally I am not one for graphics, but I love this style. It looks familiar, but I can't quite put my finger on what game I am thinking of. >.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Well I am finally starting to play it and first impression, loves the graphic, normally I am not one for graphics, but I love this style. It looks familiar, but I can't quite put my finger on what game I am thinking of. >.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Well I am finally starting to play it and first impression, loves the graphic, normally I am not one for graphics, but I love this style. It looks familiar, but I can't quite put my finger on what game I am thinking of. >.


----------



## GizmoDuck (Jan 23, 2010)

Black screens after "mobiclip video" logo (I assume that's right before the intro clip) on my G6 Real.


EDIT:  Now working after updating to firmware 4.7d m61


----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2010)

Yay! can't get enough of the RPG's even though i haven't completed one in ages.. Still playing, Dragonball Z, Nostalgia, Sands of Destruction, and some others.


----------



## agony (Jan 23, 2010)

What's the full size for this rom?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 23, 2010)

128 MB
When zipped, it was 56.2 MB.


----------



## agony (Jan 23, 2010)

nevermind. I made a mistake.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 23, 2010)

Never did like Greek Mytholgy much


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

OMG this has been like THE fail topic for dumb noobs...got quite a laugh out of the "pixels joke" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ON TOPIC - any screen shots for this?

I wonder if the battles are 3D and they actually HIT each other....

christ...I haven't even finished Nostalgia or Suikoden  Tierkreis

so many JRPG's...why don't they localize Super Robot Taisen W or a Japanese game we all have been waiting for for fucks sake instead of wasting their time on non-memorable, typical, and disposable RPG's  }= /


----------



## Tekkin88 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang, I got my DS taken away yesterday. Gr. I was super close to finishing SoD too!


----------



## keyjin (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL when i had to choose my name i tried heracles but it didn't work so now he's homocles XD


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 23, 2010)

This'll be fun. I know a lot about Greek Mythology, mainly because I am Greek!


----------



## rob182 (Jan 23, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> This'll be fun. I know a lot about Greek Mythology, mainly because I am Greek!




You must be very proud -.-


----------



## don_eno (Jan 23, 2010)

rob182 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


greek gods were the best


----------



## stok3d (Jan 23, 2010)

rob182 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is what they say about greek preferences true? you know, how they prefer the 'canal' minus the c?

anyways, decent game so far, har


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 23, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> This'll be fun. I know a lot about Greek Mythology, mainly because I am Greek!


Then you are officially the first Greek Australian that I've ever talked to.

Gonna wait till I get an M3 before starting this one though.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 23, 2010)

Been waiting for this!
Sorry if this has been asked before but does it work on the DSTT with the latest firmware?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 23, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> It works on a SuperCard DS One v.3. I'm not sure if it counts because I'm using Bliss' Triple Loader, but it doesn't load on either YSMenu or the DSTT menu.
> 
> EDIT: DSTT and YSMenu (for anyone outside Japan) both have the latest firmware.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I don't know if this really "counts" but I'm pretty sure firmware would work the same on all cards.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 23, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite strange. I just got the rom and tried it on my DSTT and it works fine.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2010)

*sigh*

Another game to go in the 'To play' folder ....
Ah well, I'm sure it will come in handy in the vacation months.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 23, 2010)

don_eno said:
			
		

> rob182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I know I don't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't really care about a persons preferences, I just care about weather or not they're good people.


----------



## pioquinto111 (Jan 23, 2010)

this game is really fun... the story is awesome... if only they improved the character sprites a bit more.
everything other than the sprites was plain cool... i really love the skills and magics in this game..

still enjoying this game so far..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 23, 2010)

just like chanser, collect this game and play it a later time (even next year)
this looks very well done in the sense that its not over 3d not is it under 3d but a mix of 2d and 3d with good rpg elements... just hope its longer than what i heard about Sands of Destruction

On a side note, snes games were kinda long considering the platform was not tht powerful eg. FF2,3,Chrono Trigger etc maybe its bcz their Square games...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 23, 2010)

gonna try it out, 
in moved pictures the game looks more interesting than in the pure screenies


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 23, 2010)

Been playing for a short while and got lost already!!
So I met the nymphs as well Nymph Princess, now where the hell do I go?
I cant get out the forest. I tried hugging the trees to see if they would disappear like before with no luck.
Any help?


----------



## don_eno (Jan 23, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Been playing for a short while and got lost already!!
> So I met the nymphs as well Nymph Princess, now where the hell do I go?
> I cant get out the forest. I tried hugging the trees to see if they would disappear like before with no luck.
> Any help?


search the entire area and the road will open


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 23, 2010)

wow page 6 was like a lot of removed post...

well anyway the game is nothing like glory of herc 2 on the nes version...

but it's got decent game play...

now to find one more thing....


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 23, 2010)

don_eno said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I did that for a long time.Still didn't find the road.
Started a new game and tried again and found it. Seems it was some sort of weird glitch.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 23, 2010)

Wooo im finally gua be able to play it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My R4 usb broke so i thought i had no way to get this on my microsd lol! Until i realised my mobile phone has a microsd slot and i could use that to transfer the rom over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cant wait been waiting all week for this!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ugh. Typical. Finally found the file, extracted it after a few minor issues, transferred it to my card, confired that it's working, and my battery died. Guess that's my reward for using my DS as an mp3 player all morning.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 23, 2010)

This is quick and fun playing battles on Auto, nice to see what new skills/magicks they use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makes me chuckle when the enemy 'are shaking in fear'


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 23, 2010)

pioquinto111 said:
			
		

> this game is really fun... the story is awesome... if only they improved the character sprites a bit more.
> everything other than the sprites was plain cool... i really love the skills and magics in this game..
> 
> still enjoying this game so far..



Have to agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I really like the little touches, like how they incorporated skills into armor and stuff.
Testing your morals when you take something from a cupboard (decreases luck if you do).
Lots of humor in the game 'missy mister' lol



Battles are cool too (don't mind the touch screen as it suits the design perfectly)






Please can we have normal smiley smiles back again


----------



## miruki (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd have laughed my ass off if those huge number of battles on the ship would have been AP. Like there would have been no end to them and when you finally die a msg telling you to buy the game appears..... XD but seriously, those were alot of battles, especially after thinking "ah, just this one battle and then off to bed!" haha XD


----------



## .Darky (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice, I've been waiting for this since the japanese release!


----------



## kalmis (Jan 23, 2010)

Video from the first page's post looks absolutely amazing. Definitely a must get


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 23, 2010)

YAY! I finished the SoD this morning -At least the final boss stand for more than 2 or 3 turn, though i think the ending is lame-. And now my brain has been reset to play this at fullest. The game is good; not a revolutionary game, but is fun for sure.

The constant tutorial may suck, indeed -seriously, everyone know how to press the attack buttom and his function-. The music is great and the script is interesting. And for those who said that the game would be crap, read the thread and cry or better... Play it!!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 23, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the topic about this is in the DSTT forum is true then? You may have gotten it from the right source...


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 23, 2010)

does it have AP bc it keeps freezing on me


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 23, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> does it have AP bc it keeps freezing on me


I don't think it does. What flashcard do you have? How are the contacts between the flashcard and the DS system? How are the contacts between the microSD and the flashcard? No one else has reported this problem yet, so it may just be a contact issue.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice having cool abilities on weapons/armor like evade, counter, cover etc.
Auto is my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fights up to 2nd boss are easy so far, hope it gets more challenging later


----------



## demitrius (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, this is even more boring than Sands of Destruction. Jesus.

Even fighting just a simple bee takes way too long.


----------



## kodoku (Jan 23, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Wow, this is even more boring than Sands of Destruction. Jesus.
> 
> Even fighting just a simple bee takes way too long.


Either hold A while actions play out, or go to the options and set combat animations to 'brief.'


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 23, 2010)

Bah, im calling shenanigans >_>, 2 of the sites that get "You know whats", the fastest seem to either be shut down or under maintinence (For the past 2 days). Still waiting for this to get dumped on the other 2+


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Bah, im calling shenanigans >_>, 2 of the sites that get "You know whats", the fastest seem to either be shut down or under maintinence (For the past 2 days). Still waiting for this to get dumped on the other 2+



It has no anti-piracy, so I'm guessing Nintendo has been prowling the internets, telling people to take down the game. I just Google'd the release stuff (#4636, etc etc) and found it on the first page. Lucky me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2010)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Bah, im calling shenanigans >_>, 2 of the sites that get "You know whats", the fastest seem to either be shut down or under maintinence (For the past 2 days). Still waiting for this to get dumped on the other 2+


You could use torrents. 

That's how I got the game.


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 24, 2010)

I hate torrents =/, too many virus's and brickers. Ill try the google route and see if i can find a trust worthy site, if not, ill just wait and see if the main sites get it soon.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 24, 2010)

ive got it, its average and the battles are very slow paced

the easiest way to find the the game download is to google - Glory_of_Heracles_USA_NDS-XPA


----------



## demitrius (Jan 24, 2010)

I like how you can turn the game into a slideshow just by mashing A while walking


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 24, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> ive got it, its average and the battles are very slow paced
> 
> the easiest way to find the the game download is to google - Glory_of_Heracles_USA_NDS-XPA



Ah, thanks dude, didnt think about that >_>. Been looking forward to it since i tried the japanese version


----------



## regnad (Jan 24, 2010)

The music in this game is god awful.

I feel like I'm watching a Disney Channel show.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 24, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> The music in this game is god awful.
> 
> I feel like I'm watching a Disney Channel show.



True...the music feels/sounds plain. Other than that, the game is fine to me.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 24, 2010)

can someone tell me  what the coloured icons in the upper screen does?
yellow,green,purple ...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 24, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me  what the coloured icons in the upper screen does?
> yellow,green,purple ...



I think those Icons have something to do with magic. The Red Icon represents fire, for example. The others - blue = water/ice (or something), etc.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 24, 2010)

woohoo just beat 3rd boss and have 5 members in party now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



starting to get better and better weapons/armour, really nice to get them enhanced


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me  what the coloured icons in the upper screen does?
> yellow,green,purple ...



you need those elements for magic


----------



## m_babble (Jan 24, 2010)

Freezes on me whenever I cast the ice spell that hits a whole row of enemies.
Weak.


----------



## weaponschool (Jan 24, 2010)

when can i change my hero's name? because his name is still ? ? ? ? in the game..

im already in Cnossus town


----------



## enarky (Jan 24, 2010)

weaponschool said:
			
		

> when can i change my hero's name? because his name is still ? ? ? ? in the game..
> 
> im already in Cnossus town


Haven't played that game yet, but isn't that the backstory that your character is Heracles and has forgotten who he is? So ? ? ? ? means that he still doesn't remember? Or am I completely wrong here?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2010)

enarky said:
			
		

> weaponschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't remember his name and still isn't sure if he's Heracles, so you'll eventually choose and alias to go by. This is after you get on the ship and start heading for Olympus (so it's not too far in). You can't choose Heracles as a name, though (since you get a party member named "Heracles" later on).


----------



## yoyobrains (Jan 24, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> can someone tell me  what the coloured icons in the upper screen does?
> yellow,green,purple ...



It represents the amount of elemental power you have left to cast spells. In addition to mana you use some of that elemental power to cast a spell as well. If you don't have enough elemental power left you can still cast the spell but it does damage to you as well as the enemy. I didn't pay attention to that one time and hit an enemy for around 75 damage with a fire spell but did over 100 back to myself and I wasn't even in triple digit health yet. All this is explained pretty thoroughly in-game I think. In fact this is one of the few rpgs that actually give plenty of information about what all the stats, numbers, and status effects do. Most rpgs I have to figure that out on my own through trial and error which is a pain in the rear. The one stat I did notice that it's missing is an experience to next level. There is a graphical experience bar but no numbers telling me how much more I need.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I think those Icons have something to do with magic. The Red Icon represents fire, for example. The others - blue = water/ice (or something), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at the purple icon (right) the number goes higher when i cast a spell?


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 24, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The purple icon is dark element, when you cast any spell of some other element the amount of dark ether increase and viceversa.

I find the game charming, i guess a correct strategy help you to get rid of the enemy faster -except for those red screen's battle- i like the music score of the game so far, it's not like the Uemasu's -or Mitsuda in SoD- work but still epic.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 25, 2010)

Heavens Gate is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Magic Reversal lolz ;P time to get off auto


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmm, just started and i don find the music that aweful, it might not be FF, but it should sound good enough to me.

But it might just be me but i find the audio for the intro to be a lot louder than i had expected.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 25, 2010)

m_babble said:
			
		

> Freezes on me whenever I cast the ice spell that hits a whole row of enemies.
> Weak.


Does anyone else see the irony in this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And what flash cart were you using?

Edit:  It seems a lot of people are having issues with freezing, so it can't be a flash cart issue.  I still think it could be caused by anti-piracy, because Nintendo would never let one of their own games be released without protection.  Good thing I still haven't finished SoD, so I can play that while this game gets sorted out.


----------



## dar0nn (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone know why I can't do ranged attacks from the front row with the bow equipped as secondary weapon (even when the victim to be attacked stands in the back row)?

Nice game, anyway. Very complex amount of skills and spells.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 25, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I called him Hercules - that was allowed


----------



## Fel (Jan 25, 2010)

The game really reminds me of Golden Sun, like someone already said, I can't wait to try it out! Golden Sun was my most beloved game ever, and still is. Hope they fix the AP quickly.


----------



## dar0nn (Jan 25, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> Hope they fix the AP quickly.



What AP? Did not find any yet.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 25, 2010)

dar0nn said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The game freezes whenever you cast Isell. (full row Ice attack)


----------



## dar0nn (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> The game freezes whenever you cast Isell. (full row Ice attack)



Uhh, must have missed it. Well, that suxx.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> dar0nn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok i just tested this on my R4 1.18 normal and using isell with axios the game didnt crash and i tested it on auto and on stylus (with correct imput and without) so does  anyone know what flashcart this happened with? 

also im just over 9hours into the game and iv just beaten heavens gate and iv had no problems whatsoever yet


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 25, 2010)

dar0nn said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why I can't do ranged attacks from the front row with the bow equipped as secondary weapon (even when the victim to be attacked stands in the back row)?
> 
> Nice game, anyway. Very complex amount of skills and spells.




i thought front row was dagger, while ranged weapons are used for back row instead?


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 25, 2010)

dar0nn said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why I can't do ranged attacks from the front row with the bow equipped as secondary weapon (even when the victim to be attacked stands in the back row)?
> 
> Nice game, anyway. Very complex amount of skills and spells.



I guess secundary weapons are able to make special skill -like Multi shot-, but no to normal attacks. Actually i'm trough the Land of Warrior -or whatever, just to the north of Myceane- with no freeze till now, even casting Isell. Using a Supercard DSone.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the Isell freeze happened on my Acekard 2.1 with AKAIO 1.5. Although, I should test it a bit more.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ishidori said:
			
		

> The purple icon is dark element, when you cast any spell of some other element the amount of dark ether increase and viceversa.
> 
> I find the game charming, i guess a correct strategy help you to get rid of the enemy faster -except for those red screen's battle- i like the music score of the game so far, it's not like the Uemasu's -or Mitsuda in SoD- work but still epic.


Thanks Ishidori.
my english is very bad thats why ive didnt understand english games  so good.
I can only speak school english


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 25, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> Ishidori said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. My english also S*cks.

I'm hating those "Inmortos" and their Throw Spears, always aim for Ellis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way guys, what skill do you prefer in battle? I draw 'half mp' from Lucky Charm very useful for some barrage.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 25, 2010)

whats agillity in rpgs?
do i need it?
what i have to skill in rpgs where i can choose what to skill?


----------



## yoyobrains (Jan 25, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> whats agillity in rpgs?
> do i need it?
> what i have to skill in rpgs where i can choose what to skill?



I believe in this game and in most turn-based games agility affects who acts first during a turn.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 25, 2010)

front row fighters counter, vigor, draw slash, helmsplitter, double spear
also pretty boy has sword and bow

back magic row, lucky charm with 1/2 mp, boon, vigor, powesta heal all, guard all, strength all


----------



## Makoto03 (Jan 25, 2010)

i still can't seem to find this rom anywhere.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 25, 2010)

finally got wiped out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Troy hard enemies of Demon Chariots and elite Spear dudes, nasty!


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 25, 2010)

Makoto03 said:
			
		

> i still can't seem to find this rom anywhere.


google is your friend,u find this rom on all rom sites.


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 25, 2010)

Makoto03 said:
			
		

> i still can't seem to find this rom anywhere.



I cannot belive it. Is unmisseable keep trying.

After three turns of Focus and then release Super Tackle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry for the Icono Sphinx. Little by little the game is getting tough.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 26, 2010)

woot! in Cyprus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That Prophasis is n-a-s-t-y, beat him on lv25
1st went to manual control
killed black spheres round him
got guard up, str up, int up

Then all on auto bar pony-tail mage, doing Powra medium heals as needed

Nasty boss!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> Makoto03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there is one site that still doesn't have it up, but it seems they haven't updated in a long ass time


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 26, 2010)

i am beginning to love this game, powerful encounter ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




makes regular enemies looks like slime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks to them, i couldnt horde all my elements


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 26, 2010)

Some tips I found

early on in game you can press A on wardrobes in houses, gets great items but less luck, no idea what this affects but battles are ok/ seeds of vigor/wisdom/agility etc

also go to top of watchtower and press Y to jump onto plateu - chests here have v.good items

in options put battles on brief and have your party fight on auto, saves a ton of time, obviously for bosses goto manual as needed.

don't sell ALL old gear as blacksmith uses some old stuff for new better gear, just sell REALLY old gear/HP items

lastly in world map always explore away from the path, you get small areas with v.good chests


lovely game


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 26, 2010)

Athens Rocks!
woo! spent 60,000D and got some great new gear
lovely alchemist mmmm


----------



## q2k2k (Jan 26, 2010)

ill give this a try, im running out of games to play


----------



## dar0nn (Jan 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The game freezes whenever you cast Isell. (full row Ice attack)



Well, there is no freezing with DSTT (latest official firmware) using Isell. Maybe this is a specific problem with your Card. Anyone else having a game freeze as mentioned?


----------



## MrIndigo (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm still getting the black screens on M3Sakura. The Nintendo and the following logo appear, but then it's just black screen.

I'm not sure what firmware version I have, though.

EDIT: Well, I just updated to v1.35 (accidentally deleting my collection of skins in the process), and it still doesn't work. v1.45 on FileTrip is in a strange .download format that I don't know how to extract from. Does anyone have this game working on Sakura 1.35?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love this game, its a RPG I finally got into for the DS. (Besides Mario&Luigi BiS) Has great graphics and cool animations, they move really smooth for a ds game.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes no fanfare quietly released and wow its VERY good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW Heracles (2nd big Heracles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) gets Desperation skill which MEGA SUXOR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does a big attack but his HP goes to like 1 (!) Vigor kicks in for 60 + 1, next round he is whacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(

Put this lumox in back row now (he still kept Desperation'ing even with changed behaviour !)
Man I wish I could swap him for the Pirate Captain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2010)

MrIndigo said:
			
		

> I'm still getting the black screens on M3Sakura. The Nintendo and the following logo appear, but then it's just black screen.
> 
> I'm not sure what firmware version I have, though.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I just updated to v1.35 (accidentally deleting my collection of skins in the process), and it still doesn't work. v1.45 on FileTrip is in a strange .download format that I don't know how to extract from. Does anyone have this game working on Sakura 1.35?


Turn off RTS or Soft-Reset, it does work as long as nothing is turned on
It works on Touchpad, Sakura, and iTouchDS as long as no other options are turned on
EDIT: It does work with the latest Sakura, I have been playing it on the latest Sakura (and iTouchDS)


----------



## MrIndigo (Jan 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> MrIndigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RTS and Soft-Reset and Cheats are all off; it's just black screens. I'll try on Touchpad.

EDIT: Touchpad does exactly the same thing. It just double black-screens after the Mobi Video Codec screen.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 27, 2010)

only issue i have with the game is the slow speed at which they are walking and i still have no idea how much exp/total do they need to leveled.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2010)

MrIndigo said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try a different dump. Because the one I used works fine, or try the Sakura from The Sakura FAQ or The New M3 Tri-Boot, they are both the same, just one has iTouchDS and I can conform that it works just fine


----------



## MrIndigo (Jan 27, 2010)

The Sakura from the FAQ is in .download format, how do I extract that?

Otherwise, I'll try what you said.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2010)

MrIndigo said:
			
		

> The Sakura from the FAQ is in .download format, how do I extract that?
> 
> Otherwise, I'll try what you said.


Well I would expect you just double click it and it does the work for you, it extracts right to the area your told it to


----------



## MrIndigo (Jan 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> MrIndigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Double clicking on the .download file just gets Windows asking me what to open it with; I suspect the extension has been changed from something to .download for hosting purposes, and I don't know what the proper one is.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 27, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> only issue i have with the game is the slow speed at which they are walking and i still have no idea how much exp/total do they need to leveled.


just press A to go into menu and you see bars beneath each char, 1 of these is labelled as EXP
world map walking is slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




woo in Biblos now


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 27, 2010)

MrIndigo said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, strange, maybe it's something wrong with your computer, it works fine with me and I am even using Linux.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 27, 2010)

Taphus III Core say bye bye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how annoying is that, you get a load of rusty treasure items, go to the next town, only for no polisher ?!


----------



## minos55 (Jan 27, 2010)

Anybody could help me, it doesn't work with my m3 sd perfect adapter only shows logo and then 2 black screens.


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that the Isell freeze happened on my Acekard 2.1 with AKAIO 1.5. Although, I should test it a bit more.



same problem for me!


----------



## Ishidori (Jan 27, 2010)

Well i've been unable to advance more in the game. Dammit i fell asleep after kill chimera -overworking yesterday- so turn off the DS, now i have to repeat that annoying fight.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! 115,000 XP vs hard enemies in Pyramids (!)

Caucas Mountains = Uber- tough, thank God for Heracles the real 1 (!) 210,000 XP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




be warned you get frequnetly attacked by POWERFUL mobs, try putting only Heracles in front row, also Satyrs kill 1st (!)


----------



## Arikaido (Jan 30, 2010)

MrIndigo said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the same issue, so I did a little experimenting. If you tell your computer to read it like a RAR file, then it'll work. Just go to the properties of the file and change what opens the file to something that can extract from RAR files. I did this and then WinRAR opened it like it was a plastic egg shell. 

Next time you find yourself in a situation like that, try playing around in properties. You may like what happens.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 30, 2010)

ZANZAROTH said:
			
		

> Mr.Positive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same thing happened with me when i was using 1.5 but seems like something in 1.5.1 fixed it, didnt happened to me when i accidentally used Isell spell again.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 30, 2010)

beat game warning spoiler for all sensitive types 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Beat the game yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Typhon is no problem 1st I over-killed front arms, rear arms then his head
Main basic arts with stylus did 16,500 dmg on him (!)

lv46 Main on 5,500HP.
Good idea to buy at least 3 cloaks/rings with abilities like boon,vigor,counter,defend,evade,mind killer (1/2 mgk dmg)
game is patchy in the way it distributes these essential abilities.

great game only gripes are story is l-i-n-e-a-r, like no side quests aka DQ9.
has a new game+ with 2x gold which is nice - restarts game with no gear though


----------



## minegar32 (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah i guess it w2as figured out but i was going to say if your experiencing any more problems with the spells in GoH (Namely the Isell spell) just get Akaio loader 1.5.1 fixed it all for me


----------



## T-hug (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone know why my save keeps vanishing with this game using Acekard 2i/AKAIO 1.5.1 ?
All other games on the cart are fine but this one has lost my save twice now.


----------



## GGC (May 9, 2010)

So I finally wanted to give this a try but it keeps freezing during combat with my Acecard 2.1 (with latest AKAIO firmware 1.6 RC2).
Maybe it's because of the cheats??


----------

